# Dental PG Entrance Exam



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

What are the best online source for preparing for dental PG entrance exams?


----------



## asifron (May 28, 2014)

try any of these links and i believe it will be a graet help for you.
health*studies.com/dental/
*rx*pgonline.com/article550.htm
*infibeam.com/*Books/...dental-pg-entrance.../9788184485448.html
*rankjunction.com/blog/








*
also remember most of the entrance coaching center offers online coaching and pg preparation also.
if u have any more query do ask.*


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for Your replies Asifron


----------

